# Grenoble : ÆS alpine ! 9/10 Juillet 2005



## Taho! (3 Juin 2005)

*ÆS Grenoble 2005 *







Avec la complicité de Pomme Grenette


*Week-end des 9 et 10 Juillet 2005 *
*ÆS alpine : vous aimez marcher ?*


*Au programme (merci SuperCed !) : 
Samedi : *_montée à pied depuis l'Alpe du Grand Serre jusqu'au lac du Bouffier, barbecue en altitude et camping
*Dimanche : *Rando jusqu'au Pic du Taillefer, pique-nique avec vue sur l'Oisan _





_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- SuperCed
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





-
-


_________________________________________​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
-
-

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *
----------------------------------
- 
-

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir !*
----------------------------------
- 
-


_________________________________________​----------------------------------
*Co-voiturage*
----------------------------------
-
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## playaman (3 Juin 2005)

*ÆS Grenoble 2005 *







Avec la complicité de Pomme Grenette


*Week-end des 9 et 10 Juillet 2005 *
*ÆS alpine : vous aimez marcher ?*


*Au programme (merci SuperCed !) : 
Samedi : *_montée à pied depuis l'Alpe du Grand Serre jusqu'au lac du Bouffier, barbecue en altitude et camping
*Dimanche : *Rando jusqu'au Pic du Taillefer, pique-nique avec vue sur l'Oisan _





_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- SuperCed
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- playaman (faut que je vois mon programme, mais je suis très tenté)
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





-
-


_________________________________________​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
-
-

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *
----------------------------------
- 
-

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir !*
----------------------------------
- 
-


_________________________________________​----------------------------------
*Co-voiturage*
----------------------------------
-
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## iMax (3 Juin 2005)

*ÆS Grenoble 2005 *







Avec la complicité de Pomme Grenette


*Week-end des 9 et 10 Juillet 2005 *
*ÆS alpine : vous aimez marcher ?*


*Au programme (merci SuperCed !) : 
Samedi : *_montée à pied depuis l'Alpe du Grand Serre jusqu'au lac du Bouffier, barbecue en altitude et camping
*Dimanche : *Rando jusqu'au Pic du Taillefer, pique-nique avec vue sur l'Oisan _





_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- SuperCed
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- playaman (faut que je vois mon programme, mais je suis très tenté)
- iMax (tenté aussi)
-
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





-
-


_________________________________________​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
-
-

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *
----------------------------------
- 
-

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir !*
----------------------------------
- 
-


_________________________________________​----------------------------------
*Co-voiturage*
----------------------------------
- 
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## SuperCed (3 Juin 2005)

Il faut prévoir des tentes, des duvets, et des vêtements chauds au cas ou.
Et un imperméable aussi. Mais pas trop d'affaires non plus, sinon, ce sera trop dur de monter.


----------



## Macounette (3 Juin 2005)

*ÆS Grenoble 2005 *







Avec la complicité de Pomme Grenette


*Week-end des 9 et 10 Juillet 2005 *
*ÆS alpine : vous aimez marcher ?*


*Au programme (merci SuperCed !) : 
Samedi : *_montée à pied depuis l'Alpe du Grand Serre jusqu'au lac du Bouffier, barbecue en altitude et camping
*Dimanche : *Rando jusqu'au Pic du Taillefer, pique-nique avec vue sur l'Oisan _



 

_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- SuperCed
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- playaman (faut que je vois mon programme, mais je suis très tenté)
- iMax (tenté aussi)
- Macounette (tentée aussi, mais j'ai aucun matos de camping, moi  )
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





-
-


_________________________________________​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
-
-

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *
----------------------------------
- 
-

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir !*
----------------------------------
- 
-


_________________________________________​ ----------------------------------
*Co-voiturage*
----------------------------------
- 
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## lalou (3 Juin 2005)

*ÆS Grenoble 2005 *







Avec la complicité de Pomme Grenette


*Week-end des 9 et 10 Juillet 2005 *
*ÆS alpine : vous aimez marcher ?*


*Au programme (merci SuperCed !) : 
Samedi : *_montée à pied depuis l'Alpe du Grand Serre jusqu'au lac du Bouffier, barbecue en altitude et camping
*Dimanche : *Rando jusqu'au Pic du Taillefer, pique-nique avec vue sur l'Oisan _



 

_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- SuperCed
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- playaman (faut que je vois mon programme, mais je suis très tenté)
- iMax (tenté aussi)
- Macounette (tentée aussi, mais j'ai aucun matos de camping, moi  )
- lalou (l'alpe du Grand serre, toute ma jeunesse !! bon plan, cette AES   )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





-
-


_________________________________________​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
-
-

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *
----------------------------------
- 
-

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir !*
----------------------------------
- 
-


_________________________________________​ ----------------------------------
*Co-voiturage*
----------------------------------
- 
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​[/QUOTE]


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juin 2005)

*ÆS Grenoble 2005 *







Avec la complicité de Pomme Grenette


*Week-end des 9 et 10 Juillet 2005 *
*ÆS alpine : vous aimez marcher ?*


*Au programme (merci SuperCed !) : 
Samedi : *_montée à pied depuis l'Alpe du Grand Serre jusqu'au lac du Bouffier, barbecue en altitude et camping
*Dimanche : *Rando jusqu'au Pic du Taillefer, pique-nique avec vue sur l'Oisan _



 

_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- SuperCed
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- playaman (faut que je vois mon programme, mais je suis très tenté)
- iMax (tenté aussi)
- Macounette (tentée aussi, mais j'ai aucun matos de camping, moi  )
- lalou (l'alpe du Grand serre, toute ma jeunesse !! bon plan, cette AES   )
- WebO (à voir mon horaire au boulot)

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





-
-


_________________________________________​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
-
-

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *
----------------------------------
- 
-

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir !*
----------------------------------
- 
-


_________________________________________​ ----------------------------------
*Co-voiturage*
----------------------------------
- 
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​[/QUOTE]


----------



## iMax (6 Juin 2005)

*ÆS Grenoble 2005 *







Avec la complicité de Pomme Grenette


*Week-end des 9 et 10 Juillet 2005 *
*ÆS alpine : vous aimez marcher ?*


*Au programme (merci SuperCed !) : 
Samedi : *_montée à pied depuis l'Alpe du Grand Serre jusqu'au lac du Bouffier, barbecue en altitude et camping
*Dimanche : *Rando jusqu'au Pic du Taillefer, pique-nique avec vue sur l'Oisan _



 

_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- SuperCed
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- playaman (faut que je vois mon programme, mais je suis très tenté)
- Macounette (tentée aussi, mais j'ai aucun matos de camping, moi  )
- lalou (l'alpe du Grand serre, toute ma jeunesse !! bon plan, cette AES   )
- WebO (à voir mon horaire au boulot)

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- iMax [Staff Montreux Jazz 2005] 
-


_________________________________________​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
-
-

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *
----------------------------------
- 
-

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir !*
----------------------------------
- 
-


_________________________________________​ ----------------------------------
*Co-voiturage*
----------------------------------
- 
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juin 2005)

*ÆS Grenoble 2005 *







Avec la complicité de Pomme Grenette


*Week-end des 9 et 10 Juillet 2005 *
*ÆS alpine : vous aimez marcher ?*


*Au programme (merci SuperCed !) : 
Samedi : *_montée à pied depuis l'Alpe du Grand Serre jusqu'au lac du Bouffier, barbecue en altitude et camping
*Dimanche : *Rando jusqu'au Pic du Taillefer, pique-nique avec vue sur l'Oisan _



 

_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- SuperCed
- WebO

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- playaman (faut que je vois mon programme, mais je suis très tenté)
- Macounette (tentée aussi, mais j'ai aucun matos de camping, moi  )
- lalou (l'alpe du Grand serre, toute ma jeunesse !! bon plan, cette AES   )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- iMax [Staff Montreux Jazz 2005] 
-


_________________________________________​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
-
-

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *
----------------------------------
- 
-

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir !*
----------------------------------
- 
-


_________________________________________​ ----------------------------------
*Co-voiturage*
----------------------------------
- 
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (6 Juin 2005)

Enfin un qui s'inscrit !
Une info pour ceux qui veulent faire une belle after le dimanche, je suis un vacances la semaine qui suit ! Et j'ai un peu de place à la maison !


----------



## Macounette (6 Juin 2005)

Est-ce que l'un des deux gentils G.O. aurait l'amabilité de fournir quelques précisions topo-/géographiques concernant l'endroit du camping (altitude, etc.)  ?  Cela me facilitera le choix pour le matos de camping...  

Merchi


----------



## Taho! (6 Juin 2005)

C'est prévu ma chère, c'est prévu


----------



## Macounette (6 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est prévu ma chère, c'est prévu


Merci. 
Et puisque tu y es, le dénivelé aussi ce serait pas mal... 
histoire de savoir combien de tubes de Dul-X© je dois prendre....


----------



## Taho! (6 Juin 2005)

j'ai une ToDoList concéquente et faut que je rivalise avec Macelene, WebO et Manou... sacrée compétition !


----------



## Taho! (6 Juin 2005)

Mais au fait, Balooners a eu une bonne remarque, vous préféreriez une autre date ?


----------



## Taho! (7 Juin 2005)

Et du coup j'ai fait un sondage. N'hésitez pas à le commenter !


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juin 2005)

Pour moi, ça joue tip-top pour le week-end des 9 et 10 juillet.  Cela tombe sur un dimanche où j'ai congé.


----------



## Balooners (7 Juin 2005)

Pour moi c'est vrai c'est mieux le 16 - 17 donc on verra bien, mais c'est vrai qu'avec le pont ça peut être sympa. Enfin bon, on verra.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

*ÆS Grenoble 2005 *







Avec la complicité de Pomme Grenette


*Week-end des 9 et 10 Juillet 2005 *
*ÆS alpine : vous aimez marcher ?*


*Au programme (merci SuperCed !) : 
Samedi : *_montée à pied depuis l'Alpe du Grand Serre jusqu'au lac du Bouffier, barbecue en altitude et camping
*Dimanche : *Rando jusqu'au Pic du Taillefer, pique-nique avec vue sur l'Oisan _



 

_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- SuperCed
- WebO

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- playaman (faut que je vois mon programme, mais je suis très tenté)
- Macounette (tentée aussi, mais j'ai aucun matos de camping, moi  )
- lalou (l'alpe du Grand serre, toute ma jeunesse !! bon plan, cette AES   )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- iMax [Staff Montreux Jazz 2005] 
- Lorna [fêtage du changement de tranche d'âge pas facile à passer !   (note : WebO  no coment ! )]


_________________________________________​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
-
-

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *
----------------------------------
- 
-

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir !*
----------------------------------
- 
-


_________________________________________​    ----------------------------------
*Co-voiturage*
----------------------------------
- 
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (7 Juin 2005)

Lorna :love:, c'est gentil d'être passée mettre un mot !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Lorna :love:, c'est gentil d'être passée mettre un mot !



 Mais avec plaisir  ... la prochaine fois (non dis pas ça Lorna t'as déjà dis ça pour la dernière fois ! :rose: ) un jour je m'inscrirai, oui j'y arriverai !


----------



## mado (7 Juin 2005)

*ÆS Grenoble 2005 *







Avec la complicité de Pomme Grenette


*Week-end des 9 et 10 Juillet 2005 *
*ÆS alpine : vous aimez marcher ?*


*Au programme (merci SuperCed !) : 
Samedi : *_montée à pied depuis l'Alpe du Grand Serre jusqu'au lac du Bouffier, barbecue en altitude et camping
*Dimanche : *Rando jusqu'au Pic du Taillefer, pique-nique avec vue sur l'Oisan _



 

_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- SuperCed
- WebO

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- playaman (faut que je vois mon programme, mais je suis très tenté)
- Macounette (tentée aussi, mais j'ai aucun matos de camping, moi  )
- lalou (l'alpe du Grand serre, toute ma jeunesse !! bon plan, cette AES   )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- iMax [Staff Montreux Jazz 2005] 
- Lorna [fêtage du changement de tranche d'âge pas facile à passer !   (note : WebO  no coment ! )]
- madonna (fêtage du super changement d'âge ci-dessus   )


_________________________________________​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
-
-

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *
----------------------------------
- 
-

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir !*
----------------------------------
- 
-


_________________________________________​     ----------------------------------
*Co-voiturage*
----------------------------------
- 
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Balooners (7 Juin 2005)

*ÆS Grenoble 2005 *







Avec la complicité de Pomme Grenette


*Week-end des 9 et 10 Juillet 2005 *
*ÆS alpine : vous aimez marcher ?*


*Au programme (merci SuperCed !) : 
Samedi : *_montée à pied depuis l'Alpe du Grand Serre jusqu'au lac du Bouffier, barbecue en altitude et camping
*Dimanche : *Rando jusqu'au Pic du Taillefer, pique-nique avec vue sur l'Oisan _



 

_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- SuperCed
- WebO

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- playaman (faut que je vois mon programme, mais je suis très tenté)
- Macounette (tentée aussi, mais j'ai aucun matos de camping, moi  )
- lalou (l'alpe du Grand serre, toute ma jeunesse !! bon plan, cette AES   )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- iMax [Staff Montreux Jazz 2005] 
- Lorna [fêtage du changement de tranche d'âge pas facile à passer !   (note : WebO  no coment ! )]
- madonna (fêtage du super changement d'âge ci-dessus   )
- Balooners : Pareil que Lorna 


_________________________________________​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
-
-

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *
----------------------------------
- 
-

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir !*
----------------------------------
- 
-


_________________________________________​    ----------------------------------
*Co-voiturage*
----------------------------------
- 
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## mado (7 Juin 2005)

ah non  moi preum's Balooners


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> - Balooners : Pareil que Lorna


 
 Ah bon tu viens aussi ? 

 pas une raison pour virer madonna !


----------



## Taho! (7 Juin 2005)

y'a un sondage avec encore la possibilité de décaler si besoin


----------



## macelene (7 Juin 2005)

*ÆS Grenoble 2005 *







Avec la complicité de Pomme Grenette


*Week-end des 9 et 10 Juillet 2005 *
*ÆS alpine : vous aimez marcher ?*


*Au programme (merci SuperCed !) : 
Samedi : *_montée à pied depuis l'Alpe du Grand Serre jusqu'au lac du Bouffier, barbecue en altitude et camping
*Dimanche : *Rando jusqu'au Pic du Taillefer, pique-nique avec vue sur l'Oisan _



 

_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- SuperCed
- WebO

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- playaman (faut que je vois mon programme, mais je suis très tenté)
- Macounette (tentée aussi, mais j'ai aucun matos de camping, moi  )
- lalou (l'alpe du Grand serre, toute ma jeunesse !! bon plan, cette AES   )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- iMax [Staff Montreux Jazz 2005] 
- Lorna [fêtage du changement de tranche d'âge pas facile à passer !   (note : WebO  no coment ! )]
- madonna (fêtage du super changement d'âge ci-dessus   )
- macelene (fêtage du super changement d'âge ci-dessus   )
- Balooners : Pareil que Lorna 


_________________________________________​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
-
-

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *
----------------------------------
- 
-

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir !*
----------------------------------
- 
-


_________________________________________​      ----------------------------------
*Co-voiturage*
----------------------------------
- 
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Balooners (7 Juin 2005)

Bon ya problème là  

Je le refais


----------



## Balooners (7 Juin 2005)

*ÆS Grenoble 2005 *







Avec la complicité de Pomme Grenette


*Week-end des 9 et 10 Juillet 2005 *
*ÆS alpine : vous aimez marcher ?*


*Au programme (merci SuperCed !) : 
Samedi : *_montée à pied depuis l'Alpe du Grand Serre jusqu'au lac du Bouffier, barbecue en altitude et camping
*Dimanche : *Rando jusqu'au Pic du Taillefer, pique-nique avec vue sur l'Oisan _



 

_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- SuperCed
- WebO

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- playaman (faut que je vois mon programme, mais je suis très tenté)
- Macounette (tentée aussi, mais j'ai aucun matos de camping, moi  )
- lalou (l'alpe du Grand serre, toute ma jeunesse !! bon plan, cette AES   )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- iMax [Staff Montreux Jazz 2005] 
- Lorna [fêtage du changement de tranche d'âge pas facile à passer !   (note : WebO  no coment ! )]
- madonna (fêtage du super changement d'âge ci-dessus   )
 - macelene (fêtage du super changement d'âge ci-dessus   )
- Balooners : Pareil que Lorna, Macelene et Madonna, je crois qu'on va se faire une AES anniversaire 


_________________________________________​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
-
-

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *
----------------------------------
- 
-

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir !*
----------------------------------
- 
-


_________________________________________​      ----------------------------------
*Co-voiturage*
----------------------------------
- 
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juin 2005)

Y a pas moyen de faire cette AES alpine... dans les Pyrénées?...   Y a aussi des montagnes là-bas non?  Et y paraît que y a une méga-teuf pour un méga-changement d'âge...    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas moyen de faire cette AES alpine... dans les Pyrénées?...   Y a aussi des montagnes là-bas non?  Et y paraît que y a une méga-teuf pour un méga-changement d'âge...    :love:



:mouais: 






c'est à dire que ...


:hein:


non 


:rose:


----------



## Macounette (8 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> y'a un sondage avec encore la possibilité de décaler si besoin


Pour ma part j'ai voté pour les dates actuelles... les 16/17 ce n'est pas possible, j'ai de la visite.  :love: 
A la limite, les 23/24 si vraiment il faut changer.

Sinon, je suis également partante pour décaler ça dans les Pyrénées.    :love:


----------



## Taho! (8 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part j'ai voté pour les dates actuelles... les 16/17 ce n'est pas possible, j'ai de la visite.  :love:
> A la limite, les 23/24 si vraiment il faut changer.
> 
> Sinon, je suis également partante pour décaler ça dans les Pyrénées.    :love:


 
Ben Grenoble ça fait un peu loin des pyrennées, mais on peut aussi en parler à Stook pour une prochaine !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, je suis également partante pour décaler ça dans les Pyrénées.    :love:



 Macounette ! :love:

Heu dites j'ai donné la raison seulement et seulement pour démontrer ma bonne foi ...(puisque la dernière fois j'avais dit que je viendrai à la suivante ! :rose: ) ...et non pas pour démonter cette AES ! 

Là pour le mois qui arrive je suis overbookée niveau anniversaires  l'AES pyrénéenne on verra plus tard ... ne vous inquiétez pas y'à webO qui y travaille depuis  un bon moment :mouais:


----------



## Macounette (13 Juin 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Macounette ! :love:
> 
> Heu dites j'ai donné la raison seulement et seulement pour démontrer ma bonne foi ...(puisque la dernière fois j'avais dit que je viendrai à la suivante ! :rose: ) ...et non pas pour démonter cette AES !
> 
> Là pour le mois qui arrive je suis overbookée niveau anniversaires  l'AES pyrénéenne on verra plus tard ... ne vous inquiétez pas y'à webO qui y travaille depuis  un bon moment :mouais:


J'espère bien ! Lorsque je viens à une AES, tu viens pas...    et vice versa :mouais: 
Va falloir qu'on essaie de synchroniser tout ça !


----------



## Macounette (13 Juin 2005)

*ÆS Grenoble 2005 *







Avec la complicité de Pomme Grenette


*Week-end des 9 et 10 Juillet 2005 *
*ÆS alpine : vous aimez marcher ?*


*Au programme (merci SuperCed !) : 
Samedi : *_montée à pied depuis l'Alpe du Grand Serre jusqu'au lac du Bouffier, barbecue en altitude et camping
*Dimanche : *Rando jusqu'au Pic du Taillefer, pique-nique avec vue sur l'Oisan _



 

_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- SuperCed
- WebO
- Macounette (d'ici là je l'aurai, mon matos de camping  )

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- playaman (faut que je vois mon programme, mais je suis très tenté)
- lalou (l'alpe du Grand serre, toute ma jeunesse !! bon plan, cette AES   )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- iMax [Staff Montreux Jazz 2005] 
- Lorna [fêtage du changement de tranche d'âge pas facile à passer !   (note : WebO  no coment ! )]
- madonna (fêtage du super changement d'âge ci-dessus   )
 - macelene (fêtage du super changement d'âge ci-dessus   )
- Balooners : Pareil que Lorna, Macelene et Madonna, je crois qu'on va se faire une AES anniversaire 


_________________________________________​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
-
-

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *
----------------------------------
- 
-

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir !*
----------------------------------
- 
-


_________________________________________​       ----------------------------------
*Co-voiturage*
----------------------------------
- 
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Balooners (13 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir qu'on essaie de synchroniser tout ça !



Utilise iSync, ça fonctionne d'enfer


----------



## Macounette (13 Juin 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Utilise iSync, ça fonctionne d'enfer



wouarf, j'y ai pensé, même si avant j'étais sur Palm Desktop.


----------



## iMax (13 Juin 2005)

*ÆS Grenoble 2005 *







Avec la complicité de Pomme Grenette


*Week-end des 9 et 10 Juillet 2005 *
*ÆS alpine : vous aimez marcher ?*


*Au programme (merci SuperCed !) : 
Samedi : *_montée à pied depuis l'Alpe du Grand Serre jusqu'au lac du Bouffier, barbecue en altitude et camping
*Dimanche : *Rando jusqu'au Pic du Taillefer, pique-nique avec vue sur l'Oisan _



 

_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- SuperCed
- WebO

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- playaman (faut que je vois mon programme, mais je suis très tenté)
- Macounette (tentée aussi, mais j'ai aucun matos de camping, moi  )
- lalou (l'alpe du Grand serre, toute ma jeunesse !! bon plan, cette AES   )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- iMax [Staff au *Montreux Jazz Festival ] *
- Lorna [fêtage du changement de tranche d'âge pas facile à passer !   (note : WebO  no coment ! )]


_________________________________________​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
-
-

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *
----------------------------------
- 
-

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir !*
----------------------------------
- 
-


_________________________________________​    ----------------------------------
*Co-voiturage*
----------------------------------
- 
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (14 Juin 2005)

*ÆS Grenoble 2005 *







Avec la complicité de Pomme Grenette


*Week-end des 9 et 10 Juillet 2005 *
*ÆS alpine : vous aimez marcher ?*


*Au programme (merci SuperCed !) : 
Samedi : *_montée à pied depuis l'Alpe du Grand Serre jusqu'au lac du Bouffier, barbecue en altitude et camping
*Dimanche : *Rando jusqu'au Pic du Taillefer, pique-nique avec vue sur l'Oisan _



 

_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- SuperCed
- WebO
- Macounette (d'ici là je l'aurai, mon matos de camping  )

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- playaman (faut que je vois mon programme, mais je suis très tenté)
- lalou (l'alpe du Grand serre, toute ma jeunesse !! bon plan, cette ÆS   )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- iMax [Staff au *Montreux Jazz Festival ] *
- Lorna [fêtage du changement de tranche d'âge pas facile à passer !   (note : WebO  no coment ! )]


_________________________________________​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
-
-

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *
----------------------------------
- 
-

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir !*
----------------------------------
- 
-


_________________________________________​    ----------------------------------
*Co-voiturage*
----------------------------------
- 
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (14 Juin 2005)

iMax, tu sors, tu viens de virer Macounette  

Tu veux retourner dans le lac ?


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

Wouarf, je viens de voir... je me demandais aussi où que j'étais passée et pourquoi tu faisais une mise à jour. J'ai compris.


----------



## Taho! (14 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Wouarf, je viens de voir... je me demandais aussi où que j'étais passée et pourquoi tu faisais une mise à jour. J'ai compris.


Tu l'as bien fait pour moi aussi à Valence ou j'arrivais le vendredi sans éménager ET le samedi après mon déménagement :love:


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as bien fait pour moi aussi à Valence ou j'arrivais le vendredi sans éménager ET le samedi après mon déménagement :love:


Bah vi, je me suis même demandée si t'avais pas un frère jumeau.    :love:


----------



## Taho! (14 Juin 2005)

*ÆS Grenoble 2005 *







Avec la complicité de Pomme Grenette


*Week-end des 9 et 10 Juillet 2005 *
*ÆS alpine : vous aimez marcher ?*


*Au programme (merci SuperCed !) : 
Samedi : *_montée à pied depuis l'Alpe du Grand Serre jusqu'au lac du Bouffier, barbecue en altitude et camping
*Dimanche : *Rando jusqu'au Pic du Taillefer, pique-nique avec vue sur l'Oisan _



 

_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- SuperCed
- WebO
- Macounette (d'ici là je l'aurai, mon matos de camping  )

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- playaman (faut que je vois mon programme, mais je suis très tenté)
- lalou (l'alpe du Grand serre, toute ma jeunesse !! bon plan, cette ÆS   )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- iMax [Staff au *Montreux Jazz Festival* ]
- Lorna [fêtage du changement de tranche d'âge pas facile à passer !   (note : WebO  no coment ! )]


_________________________________________​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
-
-

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *
----------------------------------
- 
-

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir !*
----------------------------------
- 
-


_________________________________________​    ----------------------------------
*Co-voiturage*
----------------------------------
- 
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

faut bien remonter de temps en temps


----------



## playaman (14 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ben Grenoble ça fait un peu loin des pyrennées, mais on peut aussi en parler pour une prochaine !




Le grand début des AES Randonnée   

La suivante --> Pyrennées je suis pour


----------



## Taho! (14 Juin 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Le grand début des AES Randonnée
> 
> La suivante --> Pyrennées je suis pour


Mais viens-tu déjà celle-ci ?  :mouais:


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

C'est vrai, quoi !
Pour mériter les Pyrénées, faut déjà se faire les Alpes  

Et puis, pour ceux qui ont peur de la marche, on peut toujours s'organiser des séances de massage au Dul-X© après l'effort.     :love: ça vous motivera vous verrez...


----------



## Taho! (14 Juin 2005)

Talchan vient pour les massages ? :love:


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Talchan vient pour les massages ? :love:


J'étais sûre que tu ferais cette remarque-là... on dirait que l'expérience t'a ... marqué  :love:
Ben si Talchan quitte son Montpellier pour les Alpes, ce serait l'occasion rêvée. Mais va falloir qu'elle remplace le dos par les gambettes :love:


----------



## Taho! (14 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> J'étais sûre que tu ferais cette remarque-là... on dirait que l'expérience t'a ... marqué  :love:
> Ben si Talchan quitte son Montpellier pour les Alpes, ce serait l'occasion rêvée. Mais va falloir qu'elle remplace le dos par les gambettes :love:


Si ça m'a marqué ? A peine !  :love:


----------



## lalou (15 Juin 2005)

salut à toutes et tous,

Hé bien la discussion a bien avancé...   

Pour ce qui est des Pyrénées, voici une proposition de rando en moyenne moyenne montagne, dans les Pyrénées-Orientales (à 1h de Perpignan, 2h30 de Montpellier): rando aux Camporeils ... 

Mais perso, j'aimerai mieux l'Alpes du Grand Serre... Question de nostalgie (j'y ai passé une partie de mes années lycéennes :love: ).


----------



## playaman (15 Juin 2005)

Je pense qu'on garde cette date 60 pourcent des votants sont pour   
On garde l'endroit Lalou mais tu es de quart pour la prochaine


----------



## iTof (17 Juin 2005)

un peu comme Lorna en fait... je suis à 0, 02 % de fiabilité sur les participations aux AES pour l'instant  mais là, des "signaux faibles" me laissent penser que cela sera possible... j's'rais célibataire ce WE   juste 2 chiens à garder  ils ne sont pas encombrants  
> donc peut-être une seule journée en définitive... à voir


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2005)

Alors, ça bouge pas beaucoup par ici.   Lalou et Playaman, vous venez?


----------



## Taho! (21 Juin 2005)

*ÆS Grenoble 2005 *







Avec la complicité de Pomme Grenette


*Week-end des 9 et 10 Juillet 2005 *
*ÆS alpine : vous aimez marcher ?*


*Au programme (merci SuperCed !) : 
Samedi : *_montée à pied depuis l'Alpe du Grand Serre jusqu'au lac du Bouffier, barbecue en altitude et camping
*Dimanche : *Rando jusqu'au Pic du Taillefer, pique-nique avec vue sur l'Oisan _



 

_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- SuperCed
- WebO
- Macounette (d'ici là je l'aurai, mon matos de camping  )

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- playaman (faut que je vois mon programme, mais je suis très tenté)
- lalou (l'alpe du Grand serre, toute ma jeunesse !! bon plan, cette ÆS   )
- ThiGre + ThiGresse

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- iMax [Staff au *Montreux Jazz Festival* ]
- Lorna [fêtage du changement de tranche d'âge pas facile à passer !   (note : WebO  no coment ! )]


_________________________________________​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
-
-

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *
----------------------------------
- 
-

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir !*
----------------------------------
- 
-


_________________________________________​    ----------------------------------
*Co-voiturage*
----------------------------------
- 
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (21 Juin 2005)

Et faut aussi que je planche sur un plan B au cas où (météo)...


----------



## Macounette (21 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et faut aussi que je planche sur un plan B au cas où (météo)...


On vient squatter ton appart.


----------



## Taho! (21 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> On vient squatter ton appart.


Aucun soucis, pour le moment nous ne sommes que 4 !


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Aucun soucis, pour le moment nous ne sommes que 4 !



Ok, j'ai une idée pour le plan B.


----------



## playaman (21 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ...Et puis, pour ceux qui ont peur de la marche, on peut toujours s'organiser des séances de massage au Dul-X© après l'effort.     :love: ça vous motivera vous verrez...



...ça dépend ce que tu masse avec...     

Bon d'accord pour la peine je viens...


----------



## playaman (21 Juin 2005)

*ÆS Grenoble 2005 *







Avec la complicité de Pomme Grenette


*Week-end des 9 et 10 Juillet 2005 *
*ÆS alpine : vous aimez marcher ?*


*Au programme (merci SuperCed !) : 
Samedi : *_montée à pied depuis l'Alpe du Grand Serre jusqu'au lac du Bouffier, barbecue en altitude et camping
*Dimanche : *Rando jusqu'au Pic du Taillefer, pique-nique avec vue sur l'Oisan _



 

_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- SuperCed
- WebO
- Macounette (d'ici là je l'aurai, mon matos de camping  )
- playaman (webo t'as de la place dans ton char ?)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- lalou (l'alpe du Grand serre, toute ma jeunesse !! bon plan, cette ÆS   )
- ThiGre + ThiGresse

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- iMax [Staff au *Montreux Jazz Festival* ]
- Lorna [fêtage du changement de tranche d'âge pas facile à passer !   (note : WebO  no coment ! )]


_________________________________________​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
-
-

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *
----------------------------------
- 
-

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir !*
----------------------------------
- 
-


_________________________________________​    ----------------------------------
*Co-voiturage*
----------------------------------
- 
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2005)

*ÆS Grenoble 2005 *







Avec la complicité de Pomme Grenette


*Week-end des 9 et 10 Juillet 2005 *
*ÆS alpine : vous aimez marcher ?*


*Au programme (merci SuperCed !) : 
Samedi : *_montée à pied depuis l'Alpe du Grand Serre jusqu'au lac du Bouffier, barbecue en altitude et camping
*Dimanche : *Rando jusqu'au Pic du Taillefer, pique-nique avec vue sur l'Oisan _



 

_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- SuperCed
- WebO
- Macounette (d'ici là je l'aurai, mon matos de camping  )
- playaman (webo t'as de la place dans ton char ?)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- lalou (l'alpe du Grand serre, toute ma jeunesse !! bon plan, cette ÆS   )
- ThiGre + ThiGresse

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- iMax [Staff au *Montreux Jazz Festival* ]
- Lorna [fêtage du changement de tranche d'âge pas facile à passer !   (note : WebO  no coment ! )]


_________________________________________​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
-
-

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *
----------------------------------
- 
-

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir !*
----------------------------------
- 
-


_________________________________________​    ----------------------------------
*Co-voiturage*
----------------------------------
- WeboMobile avec attrapage de Playaman à Genève. 
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## playaman (21 Juin 2005)

...So Funky   

Merci "o".


----------



## Macounette (21 Juin 2005)

WebO t'as une petite place pour moi aussi à partir de Lausanne ?


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> WebO t'as une petite place pour moi aussi à partir de Lausanne ?



Cela va de soit...


----------



## Macounette (21 Juin 2005)

*ÆS Grenoble 2005 *







Avec la complicité de Pomme Grenette


*Week-end des 9 et 10 Juillet 2005 *
*ÆS alpine : vous aimez marcher ?*


*Au programme (merci SuperCed !) : 
Samedi : *_montée à pied depuis l'Alpe du Grand Serre jusqu'au lac du Bouffier, barbecue en altitude et camping
*Dimanche : *Rando jusqu'au Pic du Taillefer, pique-nique avec vue sur l'Oisan _



 

_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- SuperCed
- WebO
- Macounette (en webomobile) 
- playaman (webo t'as de la place dans ton char ?)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- lalou (l'alpe du Grand serre, toute ma jeunesse !! bon plan, cette ÆS   )
- ThiGre + ThiGresse

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- iMax [Staff au *Montreux Jazz Festival* ]
- Lorna [fêtage du changement de tranche d'âge pas facile à passer !   (note : WebO  no coment ! )]


_________________________________________​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
-
-

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *
----------------------------------
- 
-

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir !*
----------------------------------
- 
-


_________________________________________​      ----------------------------------
*Co-voiturage*
----------------------------------
- WeboMobile avec attrapage de Playaman à Genève et de Macounette à Lausanne. 
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (22 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ok, j'ai une idée pour le plan B.


Heu... je viendrais tout juste d'emménager, mais si ça peut vous défouler 
J'ai un Plan C. aussi au cas où : ne pas avoir besoin du plan B. parce qu'il va faire chaud !


----------



## playaman (22 Juin 2005)

J'apporte la musique pour le plan B


----------



## Taho! (24 Juin 2005)

*ÆS Grenoble 2005 *







Avec la complicité de Pomme Grenette


*Week-end des 9 et 10 Juillet 2005 *
*ÆS alpine : vous aimez marcher ?*


*Au programme (merci SuperCed !) : 
Samedi : *_montée à pied depuis l'Alpe du Grand Serre jusqu'au lac du Bouffier, barbecue en altitude et camping
*Dimanche : *Rando jusqu'au Pic du Taillefer, pique-nique avec vue sur l'Oisan _



 

_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- SuperCed
- WebO
- Macounette (en webomobile) 
- playaman (webo t'as de la place dans ton char ?)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- lalou (l'alpe du Grand serre, toute ma jeunesse !! bon plan, cette ÆS   )
- ThiGre + ThiGresse
- Ti'Yana

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- iMax [Staff au *Montreux Jazz Festival* ]
- Lorna [fêtage du changement de tranche d'âge pas facile à passer !   (note : WebO  no coment ! )]


_________________________________________​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
-
-

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *
----------------------------------
- 
-

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir !*
----------------------------------
- 
-


_________________________________________​      ----------------------------------
*Co-voiturage*
----------------------------------
- WeboMobile avec attrapage de Playaman à Genève et de Macounette à Lausanne. 
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## ThiGre (24 Juin 2005)

C'est bon tu peux me mettre dans la rubrique "je viens sur", ah moins que ce soit dans "arrivée le vendredi", ou "arrivée le samedi" et "je resterais bien le dimanche"...
Put*in j'chuis c*n, j'chuis déjà sur place


----------



## Taho! (25 Juin 2005)

*ÆS Grenoble 2005 *






​ Avec la complicité de Pomme Grenette


*Week-end des 9 et 10 Juillet 2005 *
*ÆS alpine : vous aimez marcher ?*


*Au programme (merci SuperCed !) : 
Samedi : *_montée à pied depuis l'Alpe du Grand Serre jusqu'au lac du Bouffier, barbecue en altitude et camping
*Dimanche : *Rando jusqu'au Pic du Taillefer, pique-nique avec vue sur l'Oisan _



 

_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- SuperCed
- WebO
- Macounette (en webomobile) 
- playaman (webo t'as de la place dans ton char ?)
- ThiGre

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- lalou (l'alpe du Grand serre, toute ma jeunesse !! bon plan, cette ÆS   )
- Ti'Yana

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- iMax [Staff au *Montreux Jazz Festival* ]
- Lorna [fêtage du changement de tranche d'âge pas facile à passer !   (note : WebO  no coment ! )]


_________________________________________​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
-
-

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *
----------------------------------
- 
-

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir !*
----------------------------------
- 
-


_________________________________________​       ----------------------------------
*Co-voiturage*
----------------------------------
- WeboMobile avec attrapage de Playaman à Genève et de Macounette à Lausanne. 
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (25 Juin 2005)

ThiGre a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon tu peux me mettre dans la rubrique "je viens sur", ah moins que ce soit dans "arrivée le vendredi", ou "arrivée le samedi" et "je resterais bien le dimanche"...


Ce serai bien que tu fasses toi même la démarche de te mettre dans la liste 
C'est déjà le premier geste d'intégration à une ÆS


----------



## Taho! (25 Juin 2005)

C'est moi qui lui ai indiqué ce fil... c'est un des rédacteurs de Pomme Grenette


----------



## playaman (28 Juin 2005)

Vous prenez tous vos hulla-hop, ceux qui en possedent comprendront ;-)
On pourrais faire un tchek de place histoire de pas porter8 tentes pour 8...

Perso la mienne c'est une à montage facile, trop lourde et emcombrante pour ce genre de sortie.
Si je peux éviter d'en racheter une, sinon t'en pis roots sous les étoiles.


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

Moi j'en ai bien une deux places, mais on sera déjà deux dessous...


----------



## playaman (28 Juin 2005)

Autre probleme de taille l'eau. Combien de point d'eau receencer sur le parcours ?

Je vous conseils une poche à eau (camel bag), les gourdes c'est petit et les bouteilles plastique ne sont pas pratique du tout.
Je pense qu'il faut compter 3 litres par jour et par personnes, avec ces chaleurs c'est le minimum.


----------



## La SAGEsse (28 Juin 2005)

Ce n'est pas l'envie qui nous manque...
Vous revoir tous, rencontrer de nouvelles personnes et regarder les satelites.
Malheureusement nous commençons notre apprentrissage au camping (enfin, pour l'instant on se l'imagine), donc ce ne sera pas pour nous .


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

Ça aurait été avec un immense plaisir que je vous aurais accueillis !


----------



## playaman (28 Juin 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas l'envie qui nous manque...
> Vous revoir tous, rencontrer de nouvelles personnes et regarder les satelites.
> Malheureusement nous commençons notre apprentrissage au camping (enfin, pour l'instant on se l'imagine), donc ce ne sera pas pour nous .



Hey   

... Faut s'y mettre c'est ... Super


----------



## La SAGEsse (28 Juin 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Hey
> 
> ... Faut s'y mettre c'est ... Super



 Mais c'est ce nous comptons faire, en douceur cependant car les citadins que nous sommes n'avont jamais fait de camping...
 De plus, si les petites bèbêtes piquent plus en campagne qu'en ville, à quoi va ressembler lepurfils ???  



  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Macounette (28 Juin 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est ce nous comptons faire, en douceur cependant car les citadins que nous sommes n'avont jamais fait de camping...
> De plus, si les petites bèbêtes piquent plus en campagne qu'en ville, à quoi va ressembler lepurfils ???


Ben justement, en montagne, y'a pratiquement pas de bébêtes.  L'occasion idéale pour démarrer, côté camping !  :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (28 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ben justement, en montagne, y'a pratiquement pas de bébêtes.  L'occasion idéale pour démarrer, côté camping !  :love:



 Ah! Pas de bébêtes, c'est déjà bien mais y'a d'la marche à faire et côté mollet, on n'est pas garnis .  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ah! Pas de bébêtes, c'est déjà bien mais y'a d'la marche à faire et côté mollet, on n'est pas garnis .
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:


Justement, c'est une balade cool, normalement, cette rando on la fait en une journée. Là on la fait en deux jours, et encore, si tu veux pas monter au pic du taillefer, tu peux rester au lac avec le fils ! C'est pas une rando de pur et dur, faut que ça reste du plaisir !


----------



## La SAGEsse (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Justement, c'est une balade cool, normalement, cette rando on la fait en une journée. Là on la fait en deux jours, et encore, si tu veux pas monter au pic du taillefer, tu peux rester au lac avec le fils ! C'est pas une rando de pur et dur, faut que ça reste du plaisir !



  Ca donne envie mais nous n'avons pas l'équipement du parfait petit randonneur, même pas les chaussures...  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ca donne envie mais nous n'avons pas l'équipement du parfait petit randonneur, même pas les chaussures...
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:


Vous avez 10 jours pour vous équiper, ce sont les soldes en ce moment ou bientôt ! et je vous conseille la tente 2 sec ! testée et approuvée à Valence !
autant commencer doucement dans de bonnes conditions ! et puis c'est du matos qu'est pas perdu !

les chaussures ont été achetées pour la S?ÆS par exemple...


----------



## La SAGEsse (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez 10 jours pour vous équiper, ce sont les soldes en ce moment ou bientôt ! et je vous conseille la tente 2 sec ! testée et approuvée à Valence !
> autant commencer doucement dans de bonnes conditions ! et puis c'est du matos qu'est pas perdu !
> 
> les chaussures ont été achetées pour la S?ÆS par exemple...



 J'en glisse un mot dés que lepurfils rentre  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Macounette (28 Juin 2005)

Tu chausses du combien ? J'ai une deuxième paire de bottes de rando, si ça t'intéresse


----------



## playaman (28 Juin 2005)

...'tain faut vraiment que je me monte le watercooling dans mes pompes...

Je suis sur que le fils une fois qu'il aura goûté aux joies du camping, il en redemandera :love:


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Tu chausses du combien ? J'ai une deuxième paire de bottes de rando, si ça t'intéresse


Oui, mais à deux dans une paire, je cherche qui est sage !


----------



## Macounette (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais à deux dans une paire, je cherche qui est sage !


gnagnagna 
je pense que mes bottes iront à la sagesse, pas au pur fils


----------



## La SAGEsse (28 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais à deux dans une paire, je cherche qui est sage !


 :affraid: Dans la même paires, moi?

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## SuperCed (29 Juin 2005)

SuperCed en direct depuis la Finlande (Tampere) apres avoir ete dans le grand nord bien au dessus du cercle polaire arctic (Inari, village des sames)!!!

Terve!

Juste poyur motiver un peu les troupes, le lac vaut vraiment le coup, surtout la nuit!!! C est tres envoutant.
Pour les chaussures, des basquettes dans lesquelles on est bien devraient suffirent.
Sinon, prevoir des vetement bien chauds, il peut faire froid la haut.
Prevoir bouffe et boissons mais attention, evitez de prendre plus de 10 kilos d affaires, gourde comprise!
Sinon, je vais encore devoir porter les affaires (lourdes) des autres.

J ai peut etre egalement des amis qui vont venir mais rien n est encore sur, il faut aue je regarde les dates exactes. Ce sont pas des macs users, donc soyez indulgents et evitez leur les " mom d un mac, il faut que je pomme-z mon billet de train, parce que j ai mal pomme-C les horaires ;-) ...

A bientot tout le monde!!!

Je vient de voir des nouveaux iPod au passage...

rah, j aime pas les claviers d ici, ya des ö et des ä et meme des å ajoute a une sorte de qwerty.


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

Coucou Ced, content de te lire !
bon, dnas 10 jours on y est !


----------



## Macounette (29 Juin 2005)

Kikou aussi Ced  :love: 

Vous en êtes où du plan B ?  paske si c'est le même genre de temps comme maintenant, la montagne, je préfère l'éviter :affraid:


----------



## ThiGre (29 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Kikou aussi Ced  :love:
> 
> Vous en êtes où du plan B ?  paske si c'est le même genre de temps comme maintenant, la montagne, je préfère l'éviter :affraid:



Mais non il fait toujours beau ici.... Euh ! C'était quoi cet éclair ?


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

Tant que c'est pas sur l'alim !


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

*ÆS Grenoble 2005 *






​ Avec la complicité de Pomme Grenette


*Week-end des 9 et 10 Juillet 2005 *
*ÆS alpine : vous aimez marcher ?*


*Au programme (merci SuperCed !) : 
Samedi : *_montée à pied depuis l'Alpe du Grand Serre jusqu'au lac du Bouffier, barbecue en altitude et camping
*Dimanche : *Rando jusqu'au Pic du Taillefer, pique-nique avec vue sur l'Oisan _



 

_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- SuperCed
- WebO
- Macounette (en webomobile) 
- playaman (webo t'as de la place dans ton char ?)
- ThiGre

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- lalou (l'alpe du Grand serre, toute ma jeunesse !! bon plan, cette ÆS   )
- Ti'Yana
- Le pur fils et sa SAGEsse

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- iMax [Staff au *Montreux Jazz Festival* ]
- Lorna [fêtage du changement de tranche d'âge pas facile à passer !   (note : WebO  no coment ! )]


_________________________________________​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
-
-

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *
----------------------------------
- 
-

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir !*
----------------------------------
- 
-


_________________________________________​       ----------------------------------
*Co-voiturage*
----------------------------------
- WeboMobile avec attrapage de Playaman à Genève et de Macounette à Lausanne. 
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> *J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors on en est où ?  Viendez, on vous aime ! :love:


----------



## playaman (29 Juin 2005)

Vi les gens, allez viendez   

Lalou t'es obligé   et faut que tu tchek pour la v2.0 dans les Pypy.


----------



## pim (29 Juin 2005)

*ÆS Grenoble 2005 *






​ Avec la complicité de Pomme Grenette


*Week-end des 9 et 10 Juillet 2005 *
*ÆS alpine : vous aimez marcher ?*


*Au programme (merci SuperCed !) : 
Samedi : *_montée à pied depuis l'Alpe du Grand Serre jusqu'au lac du Bouffier, barbecue en altitude et camping
*Dimanche : *Rando jusqu'au Pic du Taillefer, pique-nique avec vue sur l'Oisan _



 

_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- SuperCed
- WebO
- Macounette (en webomobile) 
- playaman (webo t'as de la place dans ton char ?)
- ThiGre
- pim (en pimmobile) ;-)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- lalou (l'alpe du Grand serre, toute ma jeunesse !! bon plan, cette ÆS   )
- Ti'Yana
- Le pur fils et sa SAGEsse

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- iMax [Staff au *Montreux Jazz Festival* ]
- Lorna [fêtage du changement de tranche d'âge pas facile à passer !   (note : WebO  no coment ! )]


_________________________________________​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
-
-

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *
----------------------------------
- 
-

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir !*
----------------------------------
- 
-


_________________________________________​       ----------------------------------
*Co-voiturage*
----------------------------------
- WeboMobile avec attrapage de Playaman à Genève et de Macounette à Lausanne. 
- PimMobile avec un itinéraire à définir

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

Pim qui vient, c'est une excellente nouvelle ! Ça va mieux ton rhume des foins ?

tu emmènes des Clermontois avec toi ?


----------



## pim (29 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Pim qui vient, c'est une excellente nouvelle ! Ça va mieux ton rhume des foins ?
> 
> tu emmènes des Clermontois avec toi ?



J'ai changé de médicament, parce qu'avec l'autre c'était trop fort. Et puis ça se termine fin juin pour moi le rhume des foins.

Pour les Clermontois, je vais faire quelques petits MP bien placés ;-) N'hésitez pas à "doubler" pour faire venir du monde


----------



## playaman (30 Juin 2005)

Tcho pim   

Chouette que tu viennes.


----------



## Taho! (1 Juillet 2005)

Qu'en disent donc le Pur fils et sa sagesse ?
Et Lalou ?


----------



## playaman (3 Juillet 2005)

Bonne nouvelle, il y a encor des ours dans les Pyrénées, la preuve il a bouffé Lalou


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juillet 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nouvelle, il y a encor des ours dans les Pyrénées, la preuve il a bouffé Lalou



*Par contre*
il n'y en a pas dans le Gard...


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Qu'en disent donc le Pur fils et sa sagesse ?
> Et Lalou ?


  Avec grand regret, nous ne pourront pas venir...


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

*ÆS Grenoble 2005 *






​ Avec la complicité de Pomme Grenette


*Week-end des 9 et 10 Juillet 2005 *
*ÆS alpine : vous aimez marcher ?*


*Au programme (merci SuperCed !) : 
Samedi : *_montée à pied depuis l'Alpe du Grand Serre jusqu'au lac du Bouffier, barbecue en altitude et camping
*Dimanche : *Rando jusqu'au Pic du Taillefer, pique-nique avec vue sur l'Oisan _



 

_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- SuperCed
- WebO
- Macounette (en webomobile) 
- playaman (webo t'as de la place dans ton char ?)
- ThiGre
- pim (en pimmobile) ;-)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- lalou (l'alpe du Grand serre, toute ma jeunesse !! bon plan, cette ÆS   )
- Ti'Yana

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- iMax [Staff au *Montreux Jazz Festival* ]
- Lorna [fêtage du changement de tranche d'âge pas facile à passer !   (note : WebO  no coment ! )]

- Le pur fils et sa SAGEsse (et pourtant, ça nous ferait tant de bien...)   


_________________________________________​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
-
-

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *
----------------------------------
- 
-

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir !*
----------------------------------
- 
-


_________________________________________​       ----------------------------------
*Co-voiturage*
----------------------------------
- WeboMobile avec attrapage de Playaman à Genève et de Macounette à Lausanne. 
- PimMobile avec un itinéraire à définir

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (4 Juillet 2005)

Selon Accuweather, il devrait faire beau ce week-end !


----------



## Taho! (4 Juillet 2005)

Et donc voici ce qu'il faut prévoir, dans le désordre : 

- tente, duvet. Matelas optionnel (faut pas trop s'encombrer)
- vêtements chauds pour samedi soir
- repas du samedi soir (grillades au coin du feu)
- petit-déjeuner
- pique-nique du dimanche midi
- de l'eau (pas plus de 3L, après c'est lourd) !
- alcool en quantité modérée (et puis parce que c'est lourd dans le sac !)
- affaires de bain (le lac est baignable ?)
- chaussures de marche (on est quand même en montagne)
- appareil photo
- crème solaire
- PQ 
- un bon sac à dos pour tout ça
- couverts en plastique

et les horaires :

arrivées de tout le monde dans la matinée (merci de confirmer), repas en ville ou pique-nique à Paul Mistral, départ pour la rando, montée au lac et le reste comme ça viendra ! 


Merci de confirmer ou de faire des ajouts. Merci à chacun de prendre un peu de tout à moins que vous ne préfériez un responsable petit déj, un responsable grillades...


----------



## Macounette (4 Juillet 2005)

Merci pour la liste, je vais commencer mes préparatifs... 

A ajouter (à mon avis) : 
- un coupe-vent/imper en cas de mauvais temps - le coupe-vent protège aussi du froid.
- Chaussettes de rechange, en cas de cloques aux pieds
- mouchoirs en papier
- brosse à dents 
- des ligettes humides hygiéniques. Ca pèse pas lourd et c'est pratique pour se débarbouiller le matin.
- au lieu de couverts en plastique je préfère l'alu, c'est moins nocif pour l'environnement (car réutilisable) et ça fond pas lorsqu'on l'approche du feu.


----------



## pim (5 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ben justement, en montagne, y'a pratiquement pas de bébêtes.  L'occasion idéale pour démarrer, côté camping !  :love:



Y'a pas de bébêtes, mais...



			
				playaman a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nouvelle, il y a encor des ours dans les Pyrénées, la preuve il a bouffé Lalou



Y'a peut-être des grosses bêtes !

Je rajoute à la liste le maillet spécial "Ork de la horde" !

C'est pas pour chasser des grosses bêtes (interdit !), mais de planter la tente ! C'est peut être pas indispensable que tout le monde apporte un maillet, parce que c'est lourd et qu'en général un gros cailloux fait aussi bien. Cependant, il y a certaines situations ou un maillet est bien utile, alors je m'en charge !


----------



## hegemonikon (5 Juillet 2005)

Euh c'est pas le lac du B*r*ouffier plutôt ? 

Si ce n'est pas trop contraignant pour les organisateurs je ne pourrais donner ma réponse que vendredi , il faut juste que je puisse être à Vienne dimanche soir (pour _Ahmad Jamal_  à *Jazz à Vienne* ).

Une belle ÆS sportive ça ne se refuse pas  je vous tiens rapidement au courant.

PS: stook si tu veux nous organiser une ÆS Perpignan --> Saint Jacques de Compostelle ça peut être fun :love:


----------



## Taho! (5 Juillet 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Euh c'est pas le lac du B*r*ouffier plutôt ?
> 
> Si ce n'est pas trop contraignant pour les organisateurs je ne pourrais donner ma réponse que vendredi , il faut juste que je puisse être à Vienne dimanche soir (pour _Ahmad Jamal_  à *Jazz à Vienne* ).
> 
> ...


Coucou héquiléoùmonNikon ! Tu peux me donner une réponse vendredi, ça va le faire quand même


----------



## Taho! (5 Juillet 2005)

*ÆS Grenoble 2005 *






​ Avec la complicité de Pomme Grenette


*Week-end des 9 et 10 Juillet 2005 *
*ÆS alpine : vous aimez marcher ?*


*Au programme (merci SuperCed !) : 
Samedi : *_montée à pied depuis l'Alpe du Grand Serre jusqu'au lac du Brouffier, barbecue en altitude et camping
*Dimanche : *Rando jusqu'au Pic du Taillefer, pique-nique avec vue sur l'Oisan _



 

_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- SuperCed
- WebO
- Macounette (en webomobile) 
- playaman (webo t'as de la place dans ton char ?)
- ThiGre
- pim (en pimmobile) ;-)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- lalou (l'alpe du Grand serre, toute ma jeunesse !! bon plan, cette ÆS   )
- Hegemonikon

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- iMax [Staff au *Montreux Jazz Festival* ]
- Lorna [fêtage du changement de tranche d'âge pas facile à passer !   (note : WebO  no coment ! )]
- Ti'Yana

- Le pur fils et sa SAGEsse (et pourtant, ça nous ferait tant de bien...)   


_________________________________________​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
-
-

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *
----------------------------------
- 
-

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir !*
----------------------------------
- 
-


_________________________________________​       ----------------------------------
*Co-voiturage*
----------------------------------
- WeboMobile avec attrapage de Playaman à Genève et de Macounette à Lausanne. 
- PimMobile avec un itinéraire à définir

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (5 Juillet 2005)

Et donc vous arrivez quand ? personne n'a rempli ces listings là ! merci de le faire qu'on puisse s'organiser pour le rendez-vous (tu vois WebO, je pense à toi !  ) !

Vous aurez tout sur le listing ?

- tente, duvet. Matelas optionnel (faut pas trop s'encombrer)
- vêtements chauds pour samedi soir
- repas du samedi soir (grillades au coin du feu)
- petit-déjeuner
- pique-nique du dimanche midi
- de l'eau (pas plus de 3L, après c'est lourd) !
- alcool en quantité modérée (et puis parce que c'est lourd dans le sac !)
- affaires de bain (le lac est baignable ?)
- chaussures de marche (on est quand même en montagne)
- appareil photo
- crème solaire
- PQ 
- un bon sac à dos pour tout ça
- un coupe-vent/imper en cas de mauvais temps - le coupe-vent protège aussi du froid.
- Chaussettes de rechange, en cas de cloques aux pieds
- mouchoirs en papier
- brosse à dents 
- des ligettes humides hygiéniques. Ca pèse pas lourd et c'est pratique pour se débarbouiller le matin.
- couverts en alu, c'est moins nocif pour l'environnement (car réutilisable) et ça fond pas lorsqu'on l'approche du feu. 

Enfin, j'achète la nourriture et vous me remboursez (mais alors mon sac sera lourd !) ou chacun prend un truc (ce qui serait plus simple !)


----------



## Macounette (5 Juillet 2005)

Pour ma part je peux prendre ma propre nourriture, je vais faire léger... 
Et je pense qu'effectivement chacun doit prendre le sien, sinon on aura besoin d'un sherpa "bouffe"


----------



## playaman (5 Juillet 2005)

Quelqu'un prend un réchaud a gaz pour le "nes" de dimanche et faire boullire de l'eau pour les éventuelles sachets de "nourriture" déshydratée ?


----------



## Taho! (5 Juillet 2005)

Pas con ça une fois !


----------



## hegemonikon (5 Juillet 2005)

C'est bon finalement je viens !

Accuweather ce n'est pas très fiable : ils annoncent 18°C nuageux sur Lyon (France) quand on endure des 38°C alors méfiance 

Maintenant les questions :

*Bouffe individuelle ou on divise le travail ?* (pour avoir fait pas mal de rando dans ma jeunesse je peux vous assurer que c'est la question primordiale à résoudre avant toute chose  ) 

Grillade ou bbq: Y-a-t'il un équipement sur place car sinon les grillades au réchaud à gaz ce n'est pas  rapide ni pratique.

La bonne nouvelle: 
Je ferai le Saint Bernard en ap-portant :love:une petite outre (5 litres) de vin blanc.

Je compte arriver sur Grenoble samedi midi : _si certains veulent venir en train jusqu'à Lyon j'ai 3 places pour un Lyon - Grenoble départ samedi matin._


----------



## Taho! (5 Juillet 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon finalement je viens !
> 
> Accuweather ce n'est pas très fiable : ils annoncent 18°C nuageux sur Lyon (France) quand on endure des 38°C alors méfiance
> 
> ...



Oublie pas ton Nikon alors ! 

pour la nourriture, je propose de partage le travail, chacun amène un peu. je fais un listing de qui amène quoi ?

Grillades etc : je ne sais pas, c'est SuperCed qui connaît le site. On devrait être capable de faire ça facilement quand même !

Pour samedi midi, aucun soucis, je ne sais pas quand arrive tout le monde...


----------



## playaman (5 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Pas con ça une fois !



On dit pas con pour une fois   et oui tout les 350 posts je dis un truc intelligent     

Il vaut mieux compter sans grill, qui porte le charbon ?   et y pas l'air d'avoir milles arbres mort.

Je crois que c'est plus simple de prendre chacun son pq et sa mange et faire une liste pour café, sel, poivre (j'ai une mini salière-poivriere que je prendrais) etc... y'a pas grand chose en fait.

Je pense prendre de sachet de pates en sauce a faire en 5min, de l'eau et hop, bon faut avoir le courage de les avaler apres.
Ca doit couter 2 euros peser 150g et c'est dans tout les super marcher.
Faut juste un buta gaz.


----------



## iTof (6 Juillet 2005)

*ÆS Grenoble 2005 *






​ Avec la complicité de Pomme Grenette


*Week-end des 9 et 10 Juillet 2005 *
*ÆS alpine : vous aimez marcher ?*


*Au programme (merci SuperCed !) : 
Samedi : *_montée à pied depuis l'Alpe du Grand Serre jusqu'au lac du Brouffier, barbecue en altitude et camping
*Dimanche : *Rando jusqu'au Pic du Taillefer, pique-nique avec vue sur l'Oisan _



 

_*Je viens, sûr !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- SuperCed
- WebO
- Macounette (en webomobile) 
- playaman (webo t'as de la place dans ton char ?)
- ThiGre
- pim (en pimmobile) ;-)
- Hegemonikon
- iTof (juste le samedi si c'est possible  )

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- lalou (l'alpe du Grand serre, toute ma jeunesse !! bon plan, cette ÆS   )
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- iMax [Staff au *Montreux Jazz Festival* ]
- Lorna [fêtage du changement de tranche d'âge pas facile à passer !   (note : WebO  no coment ! )]
- Ti'Yana
- Le pur fils et sa SAGEsse (et pourtant, ça nous ferait tant de bien...)   


_________________________________________​ 
----------------------------------
*Arrivée le vendredi*
----------------------------------
-
-

----------------------------------
*Arrivée le samedi *
----------------------------------
- Hegemonikon
- iTof
- 

----------------------------------
*Resterait bien le dimanche soir !*
----------------------------------
- 
-


_________________________________________​       ----------------------------------
*Co-voiturage*
----------------------------------
- WeboMobile avec attrapage de Playaman à Genève et de Macounette à Lausanne. 
- PimMobile avec un itinéraire à définir
- iTof : départ le samedi matin sur Lyon et environ... retour le samedi soir si quelqu'un(e) est intéressé(e) ?

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (6 Juillet 2005)

Ben ça va pas être simple pour redescendre le samedi seul, vu qu'on dort là haut...


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2005)

Un truc assez important quand même... On se donne rendez-vous où et à quelle heure? :mouais:


----------



## hegemonikon (6 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un truc assez important quand même... On se donne rendez-vous où et à quelle heure? :mouais:



j'aime ce sens inné de l'organisation helvète :love:


----------



## iTof (6 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça va pas être simple pour redescendre le samedi seul, vu qu'on dort là haut...


j'aurai une lampe poche et une bobine de fil...  au pire, je reste hiberner avec vous  
> en fait, je ne peux vraiment que venir pour la journée de samedi avec départ après l'apéro 
c'est toujours mieux que... 



			
				hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> j'aime ce sens inné de l'organisation helvète :love:


et encore, la question non moins importante du miam-miam n'est pas réglée...


----------



## Taho! (6 Juillet 2005)

WebO, tu sais venir à l'esplanade ? comme d'hab, fais-moi sonner en arrivant à Grenoble, je vous rejoint là-bas et je proposais de prendre le repas Place Grenette

iTof : soit tu tu montes avec nous pour redescendre dimanche, soit tu ne montes pas, mais je ne te laisserais pas redescendre samedi soir...


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> WebO, tu sais venir à l'esplanade ? comme d'hab, fais-moi sonner en arrivant à Grenoble, je vous rejoint là-bas et je proposais de prendre le repas Place Grenette
> 
> iTof : soit tu tu montes avec nous pour redescendre dimanche, soit tu ne montes pas, mais je ne te laisserais pas redescendre samedi soir...



Ok, c'est le grand parking?  Oui, je vois.  Vers quelle heure.  Midi?


----------



## Taho! (6 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ok, c'est le grand parking?  Oui, je vois.  Vers quelle heure.  Midi?


Dès que tu arrives, tu m'as bien dit en fin de matinée ?
donc rendez-vous à tous à l'esplanade en fin de matinée, déjeuner Place Grenette et Go !

qui n'a pas mon téléphone ?


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Dès que tu arrives, tu m'as bien dit en fin de matinée ?
> donc rendez-vous à tous à l'esplanade en fin de matinée, déjeuner Place Grenette et Go !
> 
> qui n'a pas mon téléphone ?



Ça roule. Macounette, je passe te chercher à 9 heures devant la gare à Lausanne.  Et Playaman, à la douane? vers 9h45? Ça joue?


----------



## mado (6 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça roule. Macounette, je passe te chercher à 9 heures devant la gare à Lausanne.  *Et Playaman, à la douane?* vers 9h45? Ça joue?


 
  


Bon we à tous en tous cas


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bon we à tous en tous cas



Bon week-end à vous aussi...


----------



## sylko (6 Juillet 2005)

Prends tes peaux de phoque. On ne sait jamais...  

Amusez-vous bien ...et habillez-vous.


----------



## iTof (6 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> iTof : soit tu tu montes avec nous pour redescendre dimanche, soit tu ne montes pas, mais je ne te laisserais pas redescendre samedi soir...


ben, ça sera sans moi alors...


----------



## Taho! (6 Juillet 2005)

Ce n'est pas pour t'engueuler ou te refuser, mais je ne peux prendre la responsabilité de te laisser redescendre de nuit, seul


----------



## iTof (6 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas pour t'engueuler ou te refuser, mais je ne peux prendre la responsabilité de te laisser redescendre de nuit, seul


 je ne serai redescendu qu'en fin d'après-midi... 

et je suis majeur et vacciné  
allez, quoi 
et puis je suis né en Savoie aussi et j'ai de bons mollets 
j'ai été scout aussi et même secouriste !


----------



## playaman (6 Juillet 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> ...et encore, la question non moins importante du miam-miam n'est pas réglée...




Comme dis plus haut, chacun prend sa mange pour le week-end, je ne sais plus si le samedi midi faut un pic-nic mais si on le compte ça fait  3 repas (samedi midi et soir, dimanche midi) plus 1 petit dej (dimanche matin) c'est pas compliquer   
Les petits trucs en plus a partager genre fruits secs, oreilles d'ours, biscuits sont les bienvenus


----------



## Macounette (6 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça roule. Macounette, je passe te chercher à 9 heures devant la gare à Lausanne.  Et Playaman, à la douane? vers 9h45? Ça joue?


Pour moi c'est nickel.  sois à l'heure.


----------



## iTof (6 Juillet 2005)

Pour celles et ceux qui veulent voir à quoi ressemble le coin...
- oh !
- ouah !
-   

et en plus, il devrait faire beau


----------



## playaman (6 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ...Et Playaman, à la douane? vers 9h45? Ça joue?



Je dois me declarer en douane maintenant   

0945 affirmatif mon capitaine


----------



## Taho! (6 Juillet 2005)

Il semblerait qu'il ne fasse pas si beau...


----------



## Macounette (6 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Il semblerait qu'il ne fasse pas si beau...


Des détails ?
Peux-tu dégotter des prévisions régionales ? Le temps en montagne change vite. S'il y a le moindre risque d'orage, ça ne vaut pas la peine d'y aller...


----------



## playaman (6 Juillet 2005)

*HARDCORE* 

C'est pas trois gouttes qui vont nous empecher de dormir dans un pré à vaches


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> *HARDCORE*
> 
> C'est pas trois gouttes qui vont nous empecher de dormir dans un pré à vaches



bien au chaud entre deux bouses    :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi c'est nickel.  sois à l'heure.



Je suis toujours à l'heure.


----------



## Macounette (7 Juillet 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> *HARDCORE*
> 
> C'est pas trois gouttes qui vont nous empecher de dormir dans un pré à vaches


Les orages à 2000m, je préfère les voir de loin. Ou alors dans une cabane 

WebO : je n'en doute pas


----------



## iTof (7 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bien au chaud entre deux bouses    :rateau:


 citadin va... 
bon, ben on attendra des nouvelles de la grenouille alors


----------



## golf (7 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je suis toujours à l'heure.


WebO pourrait être une référence à La T'Chaux et au Locle


----------



## SuperCed (7 Juillet 2005)

A mon avis, il peut redescendre seul s'il a un peu l'habitude.

Donc on est 9 d'après ce que j'ai compris!

Taho, je t'appelle ce soir promis. Là, j'ai eu 10 000 trucs à faire en rentrant de vacances et c'est pas fini...

Bon, va falloir que je fasse des courses moi...


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juillet 2005)

Le Widget Weather nous donne un temps pluvieux tous le week-end... alors que weather.yahoo.com donne un temps nuageux mais ensoleillé... :hein: 

_J'ai toujours une entrée pour le Lasergame si ça dit quelqu'un. _


----------



## ThiGre (7 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le Widget Weather nous donne un temps pluvieux tous le week-end... alors que weather.yahoo.com donne un temps nuageux mais ensoleillé... :hein:
> 
> _J'ai toujours une entrée pour le Lasergame si ça dit quelqu'un. _



Disons que vu le ciel d'aujourd'hui, c'est pas très engageant et j'aurais plutôt tendance à croire ce que me montre le Widget Weather... Hier il a plut et ça devrait bien recommencer aujourd'hui. 
Les montagnes sont dans les nuages et la température a chuté de près de 20 degrés en 1 semaine
Taho! appelle la météo de Grenoble  aujourd'hui ou demain pour être plus sûr...


----------



## Macounette (7 Juillet 2005)

Mouaip pas très encourageant ça pour une rando d'altitude. :sick: (pour une rando tout court, même...)
Je suggère qu'on mette sur pied un plan B... visite de Grenoble _"singin-in-ze-rain"_ ? :love:


----------



## Macounette (7 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le Widget Weather nous donne un temps pluvieux tous le week-end... alors que weather.yahoo.com donne un temps nuageux mais ensoleillé... :hein:


Mouais, Yahoo, pas très fiable 
Pour la Suisse, on prévoit de la pluie et une température de 4°C à 2000m...


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, Yahoo, pas très fiable
> Pour la Suisse, on prévoit de la pluie et une température de 4°C à 2000m...



En fait, il n'y a que le widget qui annonce de la pluie.  Mais sinon, je suis sûr que Taho! va nous concocter un programme aux petits oignons.


----------



## Macounette (7 Juillet 2005)

Le département, c'est bien l'Isère, c'est ça ?

*edit* : oui, c'est bien ça.


----------



## Macounette (7 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mais sinon, je suis sûr que Taho! va nous concocter un programme aux petits oignons.


Je n'en doute pas  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juillet 2005)

Oui, c'est bien en *Isère*...  

Et... il va faire *Bo *_et_ *chaud*! _contrepéterie inside_  :love: _Il ne peut en être autrement... _​


----------



## Taho! (7 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Mouaip pas très encourageant ça pour une rando d'altitude. :sick: (pour une rando tout court, même...)
> Je suggère qu'on mette sur pied un plan B... visite de Grenoble _"singin-in-ze-rain"_ ? :love:


Je pense que c'est comme ça que ça va se finir en effet ! 
je me donne jusque demain pour la météo, sinon plan B !


----------



## Macounette (7 Juillet 2005)

Plan B, c'est : aménagement de l'appart à Taho!  apportez toutes les vieilleries dont vous n'avez pas besoin pour le décorer.       :love:


----------



## playaman (7 Juillet 2005)

...Et vos Doc a coques pour tout casser après.
C'est pas ca le plan B   

*POGO*

P:S : c'est vachement rock l'Isère entre le Hardcore Et le Pogo punk


----------



## iTof (7 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que c'est comme ça que ça va se finir en effet !
> je me donne jusque demain pour la météo, sinon plan B !


 
[note à Taho! = heu, j'ai mis au-moins 1 heure avant d'envoyer mon MP]  :rose: 

> je suis super échauffé pour les déménagements : j'en suis à 2 depuis mi-juin


----------



## Taho! (7 Juillet 2005)

Ça sent franchement le plan B


----------



## Taho! (7 Juillet 2005)

donc visite de Grenoble _singin' in the rain_, LaserGame ou bowling, resto

Y'en a qui hésitent du coup ?  :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juillet 2005)

Nous ne sommes que jeudi, le temps peu encore changer, dans un sens... comme dans l'autre.   Même si y pleut, on peut monter à la Bastille (avec les cabines).


----------



## Taho! (7 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Nous ne sommes que jeudi, le temps peu encore changer, dans un sens... comme dans l'autre.   Même si y pleut, on peut monter à la Bastille (avec les cabines).


Aussi, c'était inclus dans le package visite de Grenoble...
Il n'y aura que deux, voire trois Grenoblois qui seront fiers de montrer leur ville !

dommage pour la ballade en montagne... on se rattrapera l'an prochain !


----------



## SuperCed (7 Juillet 2005)

S'il pleut, il vaut mieux éviter la montagne, c'est sur.

Je propose qu'on regarde la météo de météo France vendredi soir, et on décidera en fonction de ce qu'ils prévoient.

Sinon, ce sera plan B en effet.

Cela dit, s'il fait beau un des 2 jours, on peut quand même monter jusqu'au lac du Brouffier juste pour la journée.

Je propose de décider vendredi soir, on en saura plus à ce moment là au niveau du temps.

Sinon Taho, tu peux me poser les questions sur le forum, ce soir, j'aurai pas beaucoup de temps en fait...


----------



## Taho! (7 Juillet 2005)

le plan B était "prévu" dès le début... mais je ne voulais pas l'appliquer !


----------



## iTof (7 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> donc visite de Grenoble _singin' in the rain_, LaserGame ou bowling, resto
> 
> Y'en a qui hésitent du coup ?  :mouais:


ben OK pour le plan B 
Que pense la gente féminine des activités  "viriles" ?   

on retient le principe repas midi + détente-activité d'éveil ou sportive  + visite cité Dauphinoise + resto le soir ?


----------



## Macounette (7 Juillet 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> ben OK pour le plan B


itou 



			
				iTof a dit:
			
		

> Que pense la gente féminine des activités  "virile" ?


Là par contre ce sera sans moi... plutôt balade.  même si c'est sous la flotte.
Je ne sais pas pour les autres filles ... (y'en a-t-il ?) 



			
				iTof a dit:
			
		

> on retient le principe repas midi + détente-activité d'éveil ou sportive  + visite cité Dauphinoise + resto le soir ?


ça me va.


----------



## SuperCed (7 Juillet 2005)

On pourra se boire un coup ou aller visiter en attendant, si tu veux, Macounette.


----------



## playaman (7 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a qui hésitent du coup ?  :mouais:



...Un petit peu, s'échaper de la ville était pour moi une des motivations premières (a part vous voir bien sur).
Surtout que j'ai peut-être un super plan B (londe)  
J'ai juste une montée d'hormone aujourd'hui, ça va passer   
Chhhht, couché ! J'ai dit couché !!!


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juillet 2005)

Plan B? Macounette et Playaman, vous êtes toujours de la partie? Et y a assez de place chez toi Taho! pour dormir?


----------



## playaman (8 Juillet 2005)

...Me tate...


----------



## Macounette (8 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Plan B? Macounette et Playaman, vous êtes toujours de la partie? Et y a assez de place chez toi Taho! pour dormir?


Je suis toujours partante, si tu l'es. 
J'ai un mal de gorge tenace et le camping à 2000m par 4°C mouillés ça ne me tente pas tellement.


----------



## Taho! (8 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Plan B? Macounette et Playaman, vous êtes toujours de la partie? Et y a assez de place chez toi Taho! pour dormir?


sur les cartons, mais oui !  

plus sérieusement, je finis de ranger ce soir pour que vous puissiez dormir dans de bonnes conditions... prendez au moins les sacs de couchage ! et j'ai le matelas de Valence sous la main en complément !


----------



## SuperCed (8 Juillet 2005)

Je peux loger tous les suisses s'il y a besoin.

J'ai 68m2, plus la terrasse, donc ça devrait aller.


----------



## pim (8 Juillet 2005)

C'est sympa ça de maintenir un plan B malgré le retour de l'hiver   

Quoique les randos avec des trucs pas prévus, j'ai l'habitude, entre les orages qui tournent au spectacle pyrotechnique, la pluie pendant 3 jours ou le brouilllard... J'ai tout essayé en terme de galère  :rose: 

Bon alors si j'ai bien compris, RDV place de Grenelle à midi samedi 9 juillet, et la place Grenelle, c'est une place de Grenoble pas trop loin du parking de l'esplanade, c'est ça ?


----------



## playaman (8 Juillet 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Quoique les randos avec des trucs pas prévus, j'ai l'habitude, entre les orages qui tournent au spectacle pyrotechnique, la pluie pendant 3 jours ou le brouilllard... J'ai tout essayé en terme de galère  :rose:



...C'est les meilleurs  

Y annonce pas de la neige à 2000m ?


----------



## SuperCed (8 Juillet 2005)

On peut toujours aller se faire un petite ballade demain.
Ca permet de sortir un peu.

Par contre, vu la météo, il faut éviter le week-end complet.

Je propose une petite ballade pas trop loin genre Lac Robert ou cascade de l'oursière.

Le premier est à 30 minutes de chez moi.

On peut aussi faire 2 groupes sans problème s'ils y en a qui préfèrent visiter un peu Grenoble le samedi.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juillet 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> On peut toujours aller se faire un petite ballade demain.
> Ca permet de sortir un peu.
> 
> Par contre, vu la météo, il faut éviter le week-end complet.
> ...



Moi ça me va pour la balade si le temps est pas trop mauvais.  Par contre, Grenoble je commence à connaître, un peu.   Et on (se) finit au Phéno...  Ah et oui, je veux manger une glace, là où j'ai oublié le nom.

Pour le reste on décidera sur place.


----------



## iTof (8 Juillet 2005)

Help ! il faudrait vraiment se décider !  Pique-nique ou pas pique-nique ? Ballade ou pas ballade sur Grenoble ? Tenue citadine ou tenue de combat ? Popod style ou varappe style ?  

> sinon, resto + petite promenade digestive l'aprés-m', c'est toujours sympa pour demain. Le soir, un truc plus "citadin"/ Après, le dimanche, selon le temps, cela peut-être visite ou rando, selon le temps, mais comme la journée sera plus longue...


> Hegemonikon, t'as BAL est pleine et ton portable coupé... tu me passes un coup de fil ? Mais pas quand tu rentreras ni demain à 10h...


----------



## playaman (9 Juillet 2005)

Franchement tu veras demain coment tu veux t'habiller   

Pas besoin de programe tu vois t'a tout compris relis le deuxieme paragraphe de ton post   

Vais pas opter pour le plan B, vais rester dans mon quartier c'est un peu la fete de la Techno et en principe je boycot, tellement c'est raté, mais cette année, y'a plusieurs autres motivations...

Vous allez me manquer et la nature aussi.

Le pic du Taillefer est en sursis pour le moment, et les pyrénnées nous attendent


----------



## lalou (9 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir,

Pfffhh... Quelle fin d'année scolaire galère pour moi. Je viens juste de finir de déménager entièrement ma classe pour cause de travaux et peinture pendant les vacances... Je suis sur les genoux  :rose: et il faut que je me pose ce week-end...
Je suis désolé, je ne pourrais pas venir... Bravo à taho, Superced et tous les autres pour motiver les troupes  . Je regrette sincèrement, car j'ai passé une partie de mes années lycéennes à l'Alpes du grand Serre et ça m'aurait fait énormément plaisir d'y revenir.
Bonne rando (n'oubliez pas les poncho... et vos appareils photo) et allez-y mollo sur le génépi
 :rateau: 
a+


----------



## iTof (9 Juillet 2005)

lalou a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> ...
> Je suis désolé, je ne pourrais pas venir... Bravo à taho, Superced et tous les autres pour motiver les troupes  . Je regrette sincèrement, car j'ai passé une partie de mes années lycéennes à l'Alpes du grand Serre et ça m'aurait fait énormément plaisir d'y revenir.
> ...


 tu sais, autant cela restera très soft...


----------



## pim (9 Juillet 2005)

Moi je ne désarme pas, je débarque demain samedi avec mon sac à dos de compétition (qui fait très bien office de sac de voyage, de toute façon), j'apporte les chaussures de rando, le sac de couchage et le réchaud. Je fais l'impasse sur la tente et tout le reste. Et advienne ce que voudra, j'adore improviser   

Donc arrivée à Grenoble très certainement dès 10h30.


----------



## Macounette (9 Juillet 2005)

Ben si j'ai bien compris c'est le plan B... 
J'ai préparé un sac de voyage "ville". Je ne prends ni chaussure de rando, ni sac à dos de rando, ni tente (mais j'ai le sac de couchage)...
A plus tard, je dois aller prendre mon train...


----------



## Taho! (9 Juillet 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> C'est sympa ça de maintenir un plan B malgré le retour de l'hiver
> 
> Quoique les randos avec des trucs pas prévus, j'ai l'habitude, entre les orages qui tournent au spectacle pyrotechnique, la pluie pendant 3 jours ou le brouilllard... J'ai tout essayé en terme de galère :rose:
> 
> Bon alors si j'ai bien compris, RDV place de Grenelle à midi samedi 9 juillet, et la place Grenelle, c'est une place de Grenoble pas trop loin du parking de l'esplanade, c'est ça ?



le rendez-vous est à l'esplanade et la place Grene*tt*e est en effet pas loin, mais je dis ça tu dois déjà etre sur la route !


----------



## iTof (9 Juillet 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> > Hegemonikon, t'as BAL est pleine et ton portable coupé... tu me passes un coup de fil ? Mais pas quand tu rentreras ni demain à 10h...



et en plus FT me dit que ton numéro n'existe plus     :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2005)

j'ai dormi la fenetre grande ouverte : je me serais cru à Grenoble au réveil


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juillet 2005)

Désolé de ne pouvoir être avec vous ce week end, pour cause de travail  :rateau: 

J'espère que la délégation clermontoise fera honneur à sa réputation !   :love: 

Amusez vous bien les gens !


----------



## hegemonikon (9 Juillet 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> et en plus FT me dit que ton numéro n'existe plus     :hein:



oula oui désolé, un petit empechement de dernière minute qui m'a occupé jusqu'à maintenant. 

Du coup je me tate pour savoir si je vous rejoins à Grenoble.


----------



## Balooners (9 Juillet 2005)

Taho, je te tel tout à l'heure, pour savoir si vous êtes sur Grenoble, dans l'affirmative, je viendrais vous passer un petit coucou ce soir 

Webo, pour les glaces pas de problèmes  Et pour le Phéno, il est blindé ces temps-ci...


----------



## playaman (9 Juillet 2005)

Pas trop de fun sans moi les amis   
Profiter bien !!!


----------



## La SAGEsse (9 Juillet 2005)

Hello, à tous !
Mais qu'est ce que je lis ? Mauvais temps pour vous ? 
Et nous qui venons justement d'acheter notre tente (orange, finalement)...
On pense à vous tous et vivement la prochaine AES, avec camping, bien sur  

Bises à tous.

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## iTof (10 Juillet 2005)

bon ben a y est, je suis rentré en un morceau... avec popod :love:
Bon, un grand  à Taho!, pour ses plans "B", "G" et "ZA" de rechange :love:  
Merci aux grenoblois(es) pour leur superbe accueil et leur...  réactivité 
MacGé, Pomme Grenette et Palm-Attitude ont superbement bossés, entre Vercors, Belledone et Chartreuse, en lançant le "fabuleux voyage de la bannière MacGé" :love:   

bon, allez, on commence par les tofos les plus...  lyonnaises :rateau:

> et ne forcez pas trop sur les petits suisses, vous les avez crevé  :love:


----------



## ThiGre (10 Juillet 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> bon ben a y est, je suis rentré en un morceau... avec popod :love:


Salut content de lire que tu es bien rentré sans face à face malencontreux avec la maréchaussée 

Rapide pour les  photos... On va attendre un peu pour mettre les nôtres en ligne...
La journée n'est pas finie et je vois un petit suisse qui peut encore bouger    
A+



PS: Bravo pour la signature, n'oublie pas tes droits d'auteurs !!!


----------



## ThiGre (10 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Hello, à tous !
> Mais qu'est ce que je lis ? Mauvais temps pour vous ?
> Et nous qui venons justement d'acheter notre tente (orange, finalement)...
> On pense à vous tous et vivement la prochaine AES, avec camping, bien sur
> ...



En fait s'il n'y a pas eu camping (la montagne n'est pas toujours accueillante) Nous avons tous bien bronzé


----------



## iTof (10 Juillet 2005)

ThiGre a dit:
			
		

> Salut content de lire que tu es bien rentré sans face à face malencontreux avec la maréchaussée
> 
> Rapide pour les  photos... On va attendre un peu pour mettre les nôtres en ligne...
> La journée n'est pas finie et je vois un petit suisse qui peut encore bouger
> ...


 et ton footing alpin de ce matin, t'as eu le temps de le faire après ta descente des 2 Alpes en VTT avec Balooners ? :rateau: :love:

> bon, ben bon crapahut  je prendrai mes jumelles depuis la terrasse pour vous regarder :rateau:


----------



## iTof (10 Juillet 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Quoique les randos avec des trucs pas prévus, j'ai l'habitude, entre les orages qui tournent au spectacle pyrotechnique, la pluie pendant 3 jours ou le brouilllard... J'ai tout essayé en terme de galère  :rose:
> 
> ...



> dis, en fait, vous avez prévenus les participants de l'AES clermontoise qu'il était possible de faire le Puy de Dôme en voiture :rateau: 



P.S.: et arrête de faire aux petits aux ch'tites n'enfants et aux pigeons


----------



## ThiGre (10 Juillet 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> > dis, en fait, vous avez prévenus les participants de l'AES clermontoise qu'il était possible de faire le Puy de Dôme en voiture :rateau:


Ouh, le vilain cafteur


----------



## ThiGre (10 Juillet 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> t'as eu le temps de le faire après ta descente des 2 Alpes en VTT avec Balooners ?


Trop rapide pour moi l'animal  :love:


----------



## Taho! (10 Juillet 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> oula oui désolé, un petit empechement de dernière minute qui m'a occupé jusqu'à maintenant.
> 
> Du coup je me tate pour savoir si je vous rejoins à Grenoble.



Tu nous as bien manqué et meme un peu inquiétés de ne pas avoir de nouvelles du tout ! Mais ce sera pour une prochaine fois !

Et au fait : j'ai retrouvé ma lampe


----------



## iTof (10 Juillet 2005)

MERCI



> t'as vu comme je suis mignon ? :love: Alors, z'avez fait quoi ? :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (10 Juillet 2005)

Les photos !

iTof


----------



## Taho! (10 Juillet 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> bon ben a y est, je suis rentré en un morceau... avec popod :love:
> Bon, un grand  à Taho!, pour ses plans "B", "G" et "ZA" de rechange :love:
> Merci aux grenoblois(es) pour leur superbe accueil et leur...  réactivité
> MacGé, Pomme Grenette et Palm-Attitude ont superbement bossés, entre Vercors, Belledone et Chartreuse, en lançant le "fabuleux voyage de la bannière MacGé" :love:
> ...



Bravo et merci pour
- être venu :love:
- les photos
- ta signature
- ton avatar :love:
- pour être toi ! tu nous as manqué aujourd'hui !


----------



## Taho! (10 Juillet 2005)

Même si une ÆS ne se raconte pas, afin de respecter ma traditon, je vais quand même essayer !

Tout a commencé samedi en fin de matinée, quand avec mon habituel (trois-)quart d'heure Savoyard (bien que Haut-Savoyard), je suis enfin arrivé devant la Flaque© (en attendant une potentielle Party) de Grenoble pour le rendez-vous donné avec les Suisses. Au passage, j'ai récupéré iTof et ThiGre, Lyon et Grenoble. Tout le monde est tombé d'accord pour dire qu'il y avait un grand soleil, qu'en montagne au même moment, il faisait un temps dégueulasse et que nous avions tous faim ! Tout le monde répond présent : Macounette et WebO, Pim, iTof, SuperCed, ThiGre, ma belle Ti'yana et votre serviteur. Reste héqu'ilestoùmonnikon qu'avait aussi visiblement perdu son Nokia parce qu'on l'a pas vu et plus de nouvelles de lui non plus 

Direction le Sporting, place Grenette pour apéro, salades et immenses glaces ! Rejoints par cette chère Loudjena pour le café (elle est restée trop peu de temps  mais très content de l'avoir vue :love: ), nous partons à l'assaut de la Bastille... à pieds ! Chaud, chaud, il a fait chaud pendant toute la montée. Les Grenoblois présents en ont profité pour jouer les guides et expliquer tout le trésor touristique et paysager de la ville aux trois roses, pendant que SuperCed est parti se changer... Arrivés là-haut avec une grande soif (vite épongée. Non, non, sans alcool), nous avons longuement profité de la vue tout en ventant les mérites de MacG, de PalmAttitude et de Pomme Grenette à des visiteurs de passage (faut dire aussi, qu'avec la bannière, nous étions discrets... ). SuperCed nous ayant finalement rejoints, nous redescendons en ville à pied pour aller dîner au Cadet Roussel où nous sommes rejoints par la délicieuse compagne de ThiGre. Balooners faisant lui aussi dans le trois-quart d'heure Grenoblois, il nous rejoints juste à temps pour finir le repas et prendre le dessert avec nous !

La soirée s'est fini chez moi en gros squat (sans pogo, désolé playaman !) chez moi puis les troupes se sont dispersées dans leurs point de raliement respectifs : iTof à Lyon, ThiGre et Thigresse chez eux, Balooners chez lui, Macounette et Pim chez SuperCed, Ti'yana, trop fatiguée, était déjà rentrée chez elle, et enfin WebOliver a dormi chez moi.

9 heures, j'entends un Suisse se réveiller (faut pas croire, mais ça fait du bruit !), une petite douche et ramenage de croissants chez SuperCed pour réveiller les endormis... Petit-déj qui se termine à midi et levage de camp à 5 (Ti'yana étant malade et les autres retenus par diverses taches) direction Chamrousse pour une ballade "facile" selon SuperCed. Quelques lacets mouvementés plus tard nous voici à 1650 m pour attaquer la rando, direction les Lacs Robert. la rando facile se transforme en Macounets dans la brume avec de belles pentes et de beaux cailloux tout le long du trajet ou presque ! Laborieusement mais heureux, nous arrivons enfin à la croix de Chamrousse, arrivée du téléphérique et surtout restaurant !! Il est 15h et nous avons faim !

Vous n'allez pas me croire, mais nous avons mangé de la Daube et c'était pas de la daube ! Le tout ponctué d'un menestrel doté d'un joli organe (pour les esprits tordus, il chantait bien) qui nous a compté un "Au clair de la Lune" dans une version inédite ou encore les fameuses "Roubignoles de mes amours", grand classique s'il en est ! vous avez raté quelque chose, je vous dit !  Pendant que le grand groupe de randonneurs repartent afronter le brouillard, et après que nous ayons fini nos tartes aux framboise et fromages, chassés par la pluie, nous resdescendons en téléphérique, admiratifs devant la technique de drague de SuperCed (elle avait de beaux yeux, je te l'accorde !)...

Une redescente tranquile et sous la pluie nous ramène chez SuperCed, le temps de boire un dernier verre pour nous remettre de nos émotions ! Et puis commence la valse des départs, initiée par Pim puis par les Suisses et votre serviteur accompagné de Ti'yana, toujours malade, mais qui nous avait rejoints entre temps...

Et puis voilà, le week-end se termine déjà. Pour une ÆS improvisée, tout s'est très bien passé et j'ai encore passé de grands moments. J'ai l'impression que les Suisses sont arrivés hier (heu...) et que tout s'est passé en 5 minutes... Vous me manquez déjà :love:

On remet ça l'an prochain, c'est sur ! Maintenant, rendez-vous à Paris pour la bouffe de Juillet ou pour Apple Expo bien sûr !

En encore un résumé court !

Merci à tous d'être venus, vivement la prochaine !!

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juillet 2005)

Voilà, de retour. 

... oui, les yeux bleus de la fille du téléphérique...  

Les photos vont suivre.


----------



## iTof (10 Juillet 2005)

ce qui est beaux avec vous, c'est qu'on le vit vraiment ! :love: en texte, en photo, on s'y croirait 
tant pis pour le temps en ce dimanche, mais apparement le programme fut encore plus sympathique... c'est génial pour vous et pour votre bronzage  (vous aviez bien pris hier :hosto: ) Sur Lyon, c'était grand soleil et vent 

une fois de plus : merci


:king:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2005)

:love: 

Pim, qu'est-ce que c'est que ce gros tag dégeulasse que tu nous as fait ??? :rateau: Le nouveau logo de MacG ?


----------



## iTof (11 Juillet 2005)

tu l'aurais vu faire peur aux enfants dans la rue  l'est incorrigible ce garçon, faut le tenir :love:  
Ensuite, à la créperie, il a failli nous chanter "l'Internationale" avec son oriflamme syndicaliste :rateau:


----------



## ThiGre (11 Juillet 2005)

C'est bien vous ne vous êtes pas perdu dans cette purée de poids... Faut dire qu'avec un guide comme Superced... Il n'y avait pas trop de risque


----------



## ThiGre (11 Juillet 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> ce qui est beaux avec vous, c'est qu'on le vit vraiment ! :love: en texte, en photo, on s'y croirait


Et justement voici mes *photos*...
Dommage le 1/4 d'heure savoyard de Balooners lui a fait raté la photo iPods !
On recommencera


----------



## golf (11 Juillet 2005)

iTof
ThiGre


----------



## Macounette (11 Juillet 2005)

Y'avait
- des Grenoblois(es)
- des Lyonnais
- des Suisses
- des Clermontois
- de la glace 
- de la chantilly :love:
- des salades... grenobloises
- des crêpes aux noix et au miel. :love:
- du soleil
- des nuages
- de la pluie
- du café
- des croissants
- de la manzana verde 
- une chalereuse hospitalité
- deux cors aux pieds 
- une vue impressionnante sur Grenoble
- l'avenue la plus longue d'Europe... 8 km 
- une montée de 300 m de dénivelé
- une montée de... _"mais c'est juste là, on est presque arrivés"_ ... :mouais: 600 m de dénivelé 
- des vaches dans la brume
- WebO qui se met au SM style
- pas du tout de contusions ce lundi matin. 

Merci à tous pour l'organisation, la parlotte, les balades, la bonne ambiance... on remettra ça l'année prochaine j'espère. :love:

Bises à ceux que je ne connaissais pas encore (Ti'yana, iTof, ThiGre et ThiGresse, Balooners) et bien sûr à tous ceux que je connais déjà. :love:

Les photos plus tard dans la soirée.


----------



## ThiGre (11 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> - l'avenue la plus longue du monde... 8 km


Seulement d'Europe !!! 


			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous pour l'organisation, la parlotte, les balades, la bonne ambiance... on remettra ça l'année prochaine j'espère. :love:


Avec grand plaisir !


			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Les photos plus tard dans la soirée.


On attend avec impatience les photos de ton super beau jouet...
 :love:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juillet 2005)

*:style: **Les photos sont en ligne... :style:*

​


----------



## iTof (11 Juillet 2005)

*Les Galeries de *l'ÆS alpine ! 9/10 Juillet 2005 :
*iTof*
*ThiGre*
*WebO*

*EDIT : *c'est vrai qu'elle avait l'air bonne cette daube  




			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Y'avait
> - des Lyonnais


en fait, c'était au départ, pour les réservations  :love:



			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> - de la glace
> - de la chantilly :love:


à se faire péter le ventre... et les dents 



			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> - des nuages
> - de la pluie


 nan nan, c'est même pas vrai :casse: ... le samedi 



			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> - deux cors aux pieds


:hosto: et pourtant, tu nous avait bien prévenu que tu étais équipée pour un trek citadin  

... et t'as oublié :
- une paire de jumelles ;
- des VTTistes et des joggers ; :love:
- la visite du Musée Apple ; :rateau:
- les polaroïds ; :love:
- des hortensias ;
- ...





			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous pour l'organisation, la parlotte, les balades, la bonne ambiance... on remettra ça l'année prochaine j'espère. :love:
> Bises à ceux que je ne connaissais pas encore (Ti'yana, iTof, ThiGre et ThiGresse, Balooners) et bien sûr à tous ceux que je connais déjà. :love:
> Les photos plus tard dans la soirée.


> et y'en avait des bavards :rateau:

 au plaisir


----------



## Amok (11 Juillet 2005)

Comme d'habitude, pas de légende indiquant les pseudos : les AES parlent aux AES.


----------



## Macounette (11 Juillet 2005)

ThiGre a dit:
			
		

> Seulement d'Europe !!!


Oups. :rose: C'est corrigé, merci


----------



## ThiGre (11 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *:style: **Les photos sont en ligne... :style:*



 manquent plus que celles de Macounette


----------



## Macounette (11 Juillet 2005)

Ce soir, promis ! :rose:

en attendant, une vache dans la brume :


----------



## SuperCed (11 Juillet 2005)

Bien cool la petite AES!

Et finalement légèrement montagnarde...

La prochaine sera dans la neige avec du saut de corniche!


----------



## Macounette (11 Juillet 2005)

Mes photos.


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Mes photos.


  Hello !
Tes photos sont superbes, dommage qu'on n'ait pas pu partager ces moments...  

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## ThiGre (11 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Mes photos.


Respect... On voit déjà que tu maîtrise la bête, très belles photos !


----------



## Macounette (11 Juillet 2005)

ThiGre a dit:
			
		

> Respect... On voit déjà que tu maîtrise la bête, très belles photos !


merci :rose: mais quand je vois tout ce qu'Olivier sait faire avec son Ixus, je me dis que petit padawan a encore beaucoup à apprendre.  (et c'est ça qui est passionnant)...


----------



## Macounette (11 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Hello !
> Tes photos sont superbes, dommage qu'on n'ait pas pu partager ces moments...
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:


Ben la prochaine fois, j'espère bien que vous serez des nôtres !


----------



## golf (11 Juillet 2005)

iTof
ThiGre
WebO
Macounette


----------



## iTof (11 Juillet 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Macounette. 
> ben c'est vraiment du joli quand même ce p'tit Canon :love: 
Et au développement,  tes portraits te plaisent ?


----------



## Macounette (11 Juillet 2005)

Oui, merci  ils sont superbes. Ils ont fait le bonheur d'un certain belge  Mais bon je ne les ai pas mis dans l'album, car c'est l'AES Grenoble, pas l'AES Macounette.


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Mes photos.









Rhâaââh!  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sylko (12 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Rhâaââh!  :love:  :love:  :love:



N'est-il pas?


----------



## Macounette (12 Juillet 2005)

Hihi, j'étais sûre que cette photo allait plaire.


----------



## ThiGre (13 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Hihi, j'étais sûre que cette photo allait plaire.



Et oui Grenoble a beaucoup de charmes !  
Tu tentes déjà de motiver les troupes pour l'année prochaine   
 :love:


----------



## Balooners (13 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Rhâaââh!  :love:  :love:  :love:




Fred, tu nous as caché certains de tes talents ...   :love:  :style:


----------



## Taho! (14 Juillet 2005)

En direct depuis chez Lou Pascalon (pas confoondre ), je viens de voir les photos, elles sont superbes !

Merci pour les superbes photos de ma belle Ti'yana ! 

Et merci encore une fois pour être venus ce week-end, il fut excellent et trop court comme toujours ! 


Les quelques uns qui n'ont pas pu venir se rattraperont l'an prochain, notamment je pense ceux qu'ont oublié leur Nikon 

Je sens que le rendez-vous Grenoblois recommencera l'an prochain ! 

:love: :love:


----------



## Taho! (14 Juillet 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Bien cool la petite AES!
> 
> Et finalement légèrement montagnarde...
> 
> La prochaine sera dans la neige avec du saut de corniche!


Légèrement ? :mouais: Les chevilles de Macounette doivent s'en souvenir encore 
Heureusement qu'il y avait de bonne daube et des bons chants pour nous accueillir en haut ! (voir résumé)

Par contre, pour le saut de corniche, pars devant, on te rattrape


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Rhâaââh!  :love:  :love:  :love:


Tu t'fais du mal


----------



## ThiGre (14 Juillet 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine sera dans la neige avec du saut de corniche!



Je vote oui !!!
Après avoir vu la démo...


----------



## Macounette (14 Juillet 2005)

j'peux prendre ma voile ?


----------



## Taho! (15 Juillet 2005)

Du coup, après le baptème d'ÆS de Ti'yana, on réfléchit à la prochaine, un programme est déjà presque élaboré, reste à trouver la date...


----------



## Taho! (16 Juillet 2005)

J'ai enfin posté mes quelques 6 photos dans la gallerie MacG : http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showg...check=0&page=1&sortby=&sorttime=&way=&cat=517


----------



## Taho! (16 Juillet 2005)

*Les photos !!*

iTof
ThiGre
WebO
Macounette
Taho!


----------

